# New Mazda 6 test day



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Guys and Girls, opened up my emails today to find the following email...

Dear Kevin,
Congratulations! We are delighted to invite you and a guest to the Ultimate all-new Mazda6 driving experience on Saturday 9 or Sunday 10 March at Chobham Test Track (Longcross Proving Ground) in Surrey

Magic!! have had a crap year with the missus being ill so this should be good fun:thumb:
Will take my son Jake with me and Jackie will be staying at home, bless her!

Kev


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It does look like a very nice car. Even the current one is gorgeous especially the sport and takuya version I think it's called.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice one kev hope you have a good day, would be interested to hear what you think of the new model. I have a 6 myself "Tamura" with a few extras on it . They are only doing a saloon and estate version now ..no more hatchbacks


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Buckweed said:


> Nice one kev hope you have a good day, would be interested to hear what you think of the new model. I have a 6 myself "Tamura" with a few extras on it . They are only doing a saloon and estate version now ..no more hatchbacks


yeah, i saw that they have decided that hatchbacks are not required in the new range
Would be interested to know how they worked that one out as most of the cars in that class are mostly hatchbacks.
Was thinking of getting one in a few years but not sure that i could get all my fishing gear in a non hatchback car, still, i guess i can have a good look at it on march 10th, will let you know what it's like:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one, Mazda's are good cars especially known for their reliability.

The '6' looks good IMO, has a look of Lexus about it but I'm sure with a monster engine under it, it'll pull like a train! :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I like the new mazda 6 but I think the front end now looks like a mitsubishi to much>

Much prefer the front end on mine..................


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

renton said:


> I like the new mazda 6 but I think the front end now looks like a mitsubishi to much>
> 
> Much prefer the front end on mine..................


How do you find the estate for size? I have a Passat estate which has a great bay, but would be interested in changing the the '6' in the future:thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Will-S said:


> How do you find the estate for size? I have a Passat estate which has a great bay, but would be interested in changing the the '6' in the future:thumb:


I was in two minds over whether or not to go for a passat (current shape same age as mazda 6 above) as there was very little difference in the boot size.

What it came down to in the end was cost.

To get the same spec as the mazda in a passat would of cost me around 3 to 4 k more.

That said I test drove both and the mazda trounces the passat in terms of pace and road handling !!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

renton said:


> I was in two minds over whether or not to go for a passat (current shape same age as mazda 6 above) as there was very little difference in the boot size.
> 
> What it came down to in the end was cost.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do find the handling on the Passat a little wanting. Tried the Mondeo and it was much better, but felt the doors on the Mondeo really flimsy. Mazda was comparable to Passat, but couldn't get on in the spec I wanted when the time came to change cars.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Another Mazda 6 owner here (There's a JBirchy thread on here somewhere). Really enjoy mine and as renton says, you get plenty for your money.
Not sure about the decision to ditch the hatchback though; aiming for a new market?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Yes, I do find the handling on the Passat a little wanting. Tried the Mondeo and it was much better, but felt the doors on the Mondeo really flimsy.


On the Mk4? Mine feel like they'd weigh the same as a small car if they came off the hinges.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

*Great day at test track..*

Well today we went to the Chobham Test Track to try the new Mazda 6.
Both me and Jake had a great 3 hours, included in that three hours was using the reversing camera, trying the automatic emergency stopping and finally quite a few laps on the test track. First car was a All-new Mazda6 2.2D Saloon Sport Nav Auto
The track driving was superb and that diesel Mazda really shifts without any hint of twitchiness from the chassis.
The cars all had camera's mounted which included speed and g force in the video.
I went round quite a few times and really enjoyed it and was just getting the hang of the layout of the track when the session ended and the pro took over.
Our driver was Eddie and my god he was quick , he really knew the track well and showed how good the Mazda was.
Jake edited the video so you can see what the driving was like, also here are a few pics i took of the day which was a really good day out, hope you enjoy:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the new 6 looks fantastic. Really improved the rear end.

Edit - Nice video too


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad you had a great day really nice motor and the petrol is ment to be a cracking engine


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Well you did have a great day  thanks for the review, vid was cool that test driver really chucked it about. For me the shape of the new 6 is still something i need to get use to ...yet to see one in the flesh.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There was a white one parked out the front of the local dealers and it seems white really does suit the new shape.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Tsubodai said:


> I think the new 6 looks fantastic. Really improved the rear end.
> 
> Yep, rear end looks better than the previous model, no doubt about that.
> It really is a cracking looking car:thumb:
> ...


...cheers, my son put that together:thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Glad you had a great day really nice motor and the petrol is ment to be a cracking engine


Hi Derek, did not have the chance to drive the petrol but the diesel really impressed me, loads of torque that really propels you out of bends easily, it really was a very good day out :thumb:



Buckweed said:


> Well you did have a great day  thanks for the review, vid was cool that test driver really chucked it about. For me the shape of the new 6 is still something i need to get use to ...yet to see one in the flesh.


Cheers Buckweed, Eddie was our test driver and he really knew his stuff, the last bit in the video was where we raced against his mate, awesome, that Mazda handles superbly, apparently they have changed the geometry of the steering and suspension and done other things with the suspension, handles like a dream, even under fast conditions it hardly put a foot wrong, great car IMO.
The car looks even better in the flesh, really tasty looking.:thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> There was a white one parked out the front of the local dealers and it seems white really does suit the new shape.


Hi Steve, the part of the day where we took the car out on the road gave me the chance to take out a white 2.2 diesel sport, lovely car to drive and loads of torque, dont normally drive diesels but this really impressed, engine was very quiet as well and also very quiet in the car. they have really come up trumps with this model, it look's great in the flesh:thumb:
Steve, just added a white 6, it's the one we took out:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice cars. They have an audi a5 look about them.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I do like that shape of these cars have always had some style, quality.

Hope you had a good day, Kev.

John Tht.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

I also attended yesterday with my work collegue, who is looking to change from his Mazda 3 sport.

Best part of the day was the time on the track and opening the taps on the '6'. For the 2.2 TD a very refined diesel which will go all day long.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> Nice cars. They have an audi a5 look about them.


The new shape reminds me a lot of the Jag XF.
Saw a black one with a full cream leather interior on a forecourt and it was lovely looking car.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

KugaStu said:


> I also attended yesterday with my work collegue, who is looking to change from his Mazda 3 sport.
> 
> Best part of the day was the time on the track and opening the taps on the '6'. For the 2.2 TD a very refined diesel which will go all day long.


Kuga, what time was your event?, mine was the 12.10 event, timed it just right as it started raining about 14.45, just as we were leaving:thumb:
I also think that the diesel was superb, certainly has better stats in the torque values than VW, Audi etc and by quite a lot as well, amazing when you consider that it does not have a turbo like it's competitors:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Tsubodai said:


> The new shape reminds me a lot of the Jag XF.
> Saw a black one with a full cream leather interior on a forecourt and it was lovely looking car.


My mate at work has an XFR, the new 6 looks better IMO and nowhere near as big, that Jag is massive:doublesho


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The front grille... Seriously - who designed that  Looks very old Hyundai


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

spursfan said:


> My mate at work has an XFR, the new 6 looks better IMO and nowhere near as big, that Jag is massive:doublesho


It is certainly a big old lump
It was just the first car that came toi mind when I saw the new 6 in the flesh.
I've got the previous model & this looks so different, really like it.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> The front grille... Seriously - who designed that  Looks very old Hyundai


SteveyG, See it in the flesh and it looks really good, what hyundai are you comparing it to?

Kev


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Kuga, what time was your event?, mine was the 12.10 event, timed it just right as it started raining about 14.45, just as we were leaving:thumb:
> I also think that the diesel was superb, certainly has better stats in the torque values than VW, Audi etc and by quite a lot as well, amazing when you consider that it does not have a turbo like it's competitors:thumb:


Mine was also the 12.10 event. As you say the rain was looming and then came, which was timed right for us. Our 1st drive was the reversing into the cone garage and auto stop in front of carboard car.


----------

